# EUROPEAN dog show Zagreb,Croatia 8,9 & 10.6. '07!! comming?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess this answers my question on a previous thread. Tell us more about your showing.


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

I am a dog handler in ring but I know about goldens more than other breeds
so I am handling dogs for ring,hope so I will go on crufts next year!:crossfing 

What do you want to know else? 

Is enybody comming to euro dog show Ill be pleased to meet you!:crossfing


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Too far for me. I live in the US, but I have gone to many dog shows here in the states as a spectator.


----------



## Guardog (Jun 9, 2007)

If you interested in some pictures and video from this event visit Euro dog show


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

There was enterd 282 golden retrievers. BOB was Dewmist Silk Screen he was R.BOG too. More of that tomorrow,when I get rest...


----------

